# Mix&blend.



## stonejedi

My wife has been telling me to cut down on my waxes,as i have filled my fridge and now am taking up two shelf's in the food fridgeso i decided to mix&blend up some of my sample waxes.It is my first time attempting this so will be abit of a trial.Wax's used was from a range including wax's from Dodo Juice,migliore,Auto Finesse,BMD,Obsession,Zymol etc...pictures to follow.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Some quick pics.






























































Nick Named "HULK SMASH" as it turned "GREEN".SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

Oooh lovely:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Well I wouldn't have put money on it going green from the 2nd pic, looks interesting end result though


----------



## Bigoggy

I like that !! What does it smell like ?


----------



## stonejedi

sprouts:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

stonejedi said:


> sprouts:lol:.SJ.


Ooo couple of weeks ago it would of been good for christmas haha


----------



## stonejedi

Getting there,seems to be setting nicely.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

stonejedi said:


> Getting there,seems to be setting nicely.SJ.


The colours looking better too


----------



## MDC250

Weird how it softens colour wise as it cools and sets. Love these threads, v interesting.


----------



## stonejedi

MDC250 said:


> Weird how it softens colour wise as it cools and sets. Love these threads, v interesting.


I hear yah mate,i have been checking in and it seems to be changing colour everytime i check them,getting lighter.I might have to change the name to "GREY HULK".








.SJ.


----------



## MDC250

Just goes to show how much colour must get added to some waxes to give the finished vivid colour that some have.


----------



## Goodylax

Nice work SJ- looking good!
Fun stuff right?


----------



## stonejedi

MDC250 said:


> Just goes to show how much colour must get added to some waxes to give the finished vivid colour that some have.


Your right there,just what i was thinking,as long as its natural colouring its all good:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

Goodylax said:


> Nice work SJ- looking good!
> Fun stuff right?


Yeah i guess you can call it that,it was going fine until i burnt my hand taking the glass jar with the wax out of the saucepan.SJ.


----------



## tightlines

did you put them in water on the cooker to soften them, it all looks very intresting


----------



## stonejedi

tightlines said:


> did you put them in water on the cooker to soften them, it all looks very intresting


Yes mate,a very low simmer,and let the heat slowly melt the wax with some gentle stirring.SJ.


----------

